# Obtaining HIP Numbers



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey y'all!

Just thought I would post up a quick bit of useful information for those of you who haven't registered for a HIP number yet this year.

REGISTER ONLINE!!! It is so much easier than over the phone! In years past I did it over the phone, but it can sometimes be hard to hear the questions and understand the number as it is read off to you, plus it seems to take a good 5 mins to complete the process. Online, it took me less than 2 mins.

Here's the link to the HIP website:

http://www.uthip.com/

Happy Hunting!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

its just so much fun to do it Sep. 1 as your sitting in the truck waiting for it to get light!!!

i like your location on your profile thingy. :wink: i have the same problem


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> its just so much fun to do it Sep. 1 as your sitting in the truck waiting for it to get light!!!


That was usually the case in year's past, but not anymore!


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Done, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That was easy  I have school on the opener. Going out in the evening.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice link chaser thanks.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Done and Done. Super easy online. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Piece of cake, thanks for the link.


----------

